# Concerts you've been to



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Here's my list:
Ramones w/ The Toll – 6/7/92
Bryan Adams w/ Steve Miller, Extreme & Sass Jordan – 8/20/92
Ned’s Atomic Dustbin w/? – 1/26/93
Pantera, White Zombie w/Sacred Reich – 3/27/93
Lollapalooza 93 Primus, Alice in Chains, Tool, Dinosaur Jr, Arrested Development, Front 242, Babes in Toyland, Rage Against the Machine... – 7/10/93
Neil Young w/ Pearl Jam & Soundgarden – 8/18/93
Dough Boys w/Redd Kross – 10/7/93
Rage Against the Machine w/House of Pain – 10/27/93
Nirvana w/Meat Puppets – 10/29/93
The Lemonheads w/? – 11/20/93
The Ghandharvas w/ King Cobb Steelie & The Morganfields – 12/31/93
Quciksand w/Helmet & State of the Nation – 1/28/94
The Wonderstuff w/? – 2/19/94
Beastie Boys w/ Karate Jazz – summer, 94 <–at the Palladium
Sarah McLachlan – 9/10/94
Offspring w/Rancid – 10/18/94
The Cranberries w/MC 900ft Jesus – 11/10/94
Green Day w/? – 11/25/94
Bad Religion w/Rancid – 11/26/94
Big Sugar – 1/21/95
Offspring w/Quicksand & No Use for a Name – 2/20/95
Rancid w/Down by Law – 3/6/95
Oasis w/? – 3/16/95
Weezer w/? – 3/22/95
Belly w/Radiohead – 4/13/95
Ned’s Atomic Dustbin w/Chapterhouse – 5/9/95
R.E.M. – 6/7/95
Radiohead w/Drugstore – 7/24/95
Sloan w/Juliana Hatfield & a couple others – 9/95 frosh week U of W
Blur w/? – 10/2/95
Charlatans UK w/Ben Folds Five – 10/9/95
Buffalo Tom w/Kristen Hersch – 10/21/95
Chris Isaak w/The Wallflowers – 10/23/95
Vans Warped Tour: Mighty Might Bosstones, Social Distortion, Reel Big Fish... – 7/19/97
Irish Descendants w/The Mahones – 3/17/97
Radiohead w/Teenage Fanclub – ??/98-ish
Andrew W.K. w/Danko Jones - 10/8/02
Rufus Wainwright - 4/16/04
Rufus Wainwright - 12/8/04
Martha Wainwright - 6/9/05

And upcoming…
Rufus Wainwright, Ben Folds & Ben Lee - 8/9/05

There's more I've been to, but these are the ones I still have the ticket stubs to.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Uhh, how do you remember that stuff teeter? 

The MOST RECENT one I have been to is Cake in Vancouver. I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Carex said:


> Uhh, how do you remember that stuff teeter?
> 
> The MOST RECENT one I have been to is Cake in Vancouver. I enjoyed it immensely.


I keep my ticket stubs… figure one day my kid might need proof I'm not a total loser


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

My memory is not nearly good enough to remember all of the concerts, but some of the more memorable ones include:

Roger Watters with Eric Clapton in the late 80's
David Gilmour around the same time
Tangerine Dream late 80's
Queen Mid 80's
Ozzy with Randy Rhodes in Mid 80's
Smashing Pumpkins Infinite Sadness tour
Crosby, Stills and Nash in late 80's
Van Halen with DLR Mid 80's
AC/DC 80's
Many Hip shows
Stones Early 90's
BNL
Sarah M


Bands that I missed and still hope to see: 
PearlJam
Red Hot Chille Peppers
David Bowie

Bands that I will never see in this lifetime, but wished I could:
Bob Marley
Radiohead (in there heyday)


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

LOL at teeter. 

OK, thinking back now. I certainly don't have dates like others here. 

Bands I have seen:
U2, REM, Police (syncronicity), Rolling Stones, Tragically Hip, Dire Straits, Cake, Thompson Twins, Platinum Blonde (don't ask), Barenaked Ladies, Spirit of the West, Grapes of Wrath, Red Elvises, Bif Naked, DOA, Midnight Oil

there are others, most of them are a little fuzzy


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

As for me, I'm not a great fan of live music. However:

-DMB-- @Foxborough. HATED IT!
-Fred Eaglesmith and the Flying Squirrels. @The Cellar, UNB campus. Excellent. Funny, folky.
-Bruce [email protected] Playhouse, F'ton. He's great, but was better b4 his rock star-political left preaching. Good fun.

Various forgettable garbage-- Moist, Edwin, etc.-- that I was somehow dragged to...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Ahh...a perfect procrastination thread!

A partial, somewhat chronological list:

Bruce Springsteen & The E Street Band (1980, 84)
Loverboy, Bryan Adams (1980) <i>um, I was 15</i>
Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers w/ Split Enz (strange but true!) (ca. 1981)
Bob Dylan, impersonating a wooden Bob Dylan doll nailed to the stage (1981)
Split Enz as headliner, w/ Talk Talk (1982 or 83)
The Who (farewell tour no. 1 of roughly 20) w/ The Clash (1982)
Supertramp w/ Joe Cocker, Chris de Burgh (1983)
Boomtown Rats (1981 or 82)
Elvis Costello & the Attractions (1983)
Plasmatics (1982? It's all such a blur...but W.O.W. was in fine form.)
Stranglers (1981, 84, 86). At the 1981 show, an impatient Ottawa audience chased Men Without Hats off the stage under a rain of loogies. Those were the days...
Yes (1983 or 84)
Police, way past their prime (1984)
REM (1985, 86)
Billy Bragg (1985, 92)
Midnight Oil w/ Los Lobos (?) (ca. 1985 or 86)
Midnight Oil again at some point, poss. 1988. Fantastic live band.
Joe Jackson, way past his prime (1989 or 90)
Richard Thompson (1995 or 96)
Cracker (1996)
Cowboy Junkies (2001?)
Neil Young & Crazy Horse w/ Sonic Youth (1990)
Neil Young w/ Oasis, Screaming Trees, Spiritualized, Gin Blossoms, Jewel...probably others (1996) 
Coldplay (2002 or 03?)
Prince (2002 or 03?) (I'm not a big fan, but this was a stunning show.)
Radiohead (last two tours... 2001 & 03?)

I know I'm forgetting at least one biggie. And am not counting most club shows, nor jazz shows. These days I simply don't go to big concerts anymore.

Will likely never get to see, dammit: Pulp.
Will never see and don't care: Stones, Floyd, U2.
You'd have to pay me to see again: Oasis.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

iMatt, what was the deal with Oasis? I have some of their music, but can't really get into it except for the hits. Every song sounds like they think they are at Wembly playing with a full orchestra or something. PerhapsI am missing something?

Would have killed to see the Clash but I wasn't really out of the house when they were big.


----------



## Myradon (May 13, 2005)

okay I have only been to one concert that was not a punk show. 

Billy Idol 2002.
A damn fun time. I would go to see the ICP, Cure, garbage and a few others if they came through.


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Wow, you guys have been to lots of shows. Here are the ones I can remember, in no particular order...

Max Webster - 1979
Kim Mitchell - 1981
AC\DC - 1981
Platinum Blonde - 1983
Rush - 1981, 1985, 1988
Marillion - 1992
5440 - 1994, 1996, 1997
Sloan - 1997
The Headstones - 1995 (?)
Sons of Freedom - 1992, 1994, 1995, 1996
Econoline Crush - 1997 (?)
The Cure - 1993
Pure - 1995
The Tragically Hip - 1992, 1994
Art Bergman - 1994
The Pursuit of Happiness - 1995
Andrew Cash - 1997 (?)
Def Leppard - 1988
Queensryche - 1988, 1991
Tori Amos - 1996
Yes - 1992 (?)
Metallica - 1993 (?)
Boston - 1988
Don Henley - 1992
Roger Waters - 1992 (?)
King's X - 1994
The Watchmen - 1994, 1995
Peter Gabriel - 1993
Steve Hackett - 1992
The Killers - 2005

Some of the dates are hazy but those are the ones I can remember.

Jerry


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> [*]Buffalo Tom w/Kristen Hersch – 10/21/95
> [


 I love Buffalo Tom, they're one of my favourite bands. Never seen them live, do they put on a good show?

Jerry


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

#1 The Beatles at Shea Stadium, New York - August 15, 1965. 
#2 Woodstock, August 15-18, 1969, but did not get back to NYC until Aug.29th. It was the 60's, man. Trust me on this one.


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

iMatt, I am so jealous! I would have loved to be able to see The Who live (sadly, the concert you speak of occured about 5 years before I was born ). I don't know what it is, but I really love their music!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

_Outcast_ said:


> I love Buffalo Tom, they're one of my favourite bands. Never seen them live, do they put on a good show?
> 
> Jerry


Oh god yes!
They are like one of my top 3 bands all time.

Did you ever hear the album Bill Janovitz did called Lonesome Billy?
It's FANTASTIC.


And I need to see the Killers. When I was in Vegas in April can you imagine that I missed them cause of Bob Newhart? We had tickets for Newhart and he sucked (his humour was old x older) and then as we were leaving I saw that the Killers were playing that night


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Ramboman said:


> Ozzy with Randy Rhodes in Mid 80's


Dude! You've seen Randy Rhodes live!
That is awesome.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Carex said:


> LOL at teeter.
> 
> OK, thinking back now. I certainly don't have dates like others here.
> 
> ...


Those are some damn fine bands. And be proud you saw Platinum Blonde. Man they were good back in the day.

One of our wedding songs that had to be played or the DJ would not have gotten paid was "Home for a Rest" by Spirit of the West. I'd love to see them do that song live… _You'll have to excuse me I'm not at my best…_


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

tedj said:


> As for me, I'm not a great fan of live music. However:
> 
> -DMB-- @Foxborough. HATED IT!
> -Fred Eaglesmith and the Flying Squirrels. @The Cellar, UNB campus. Excellent. Funny, folky.
> ...


The old singer in my brothers band, Chris Hart has opened a lot for Fred Eaglesmith in these parts.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iMatt said:


> Will likely never get to see, dammit: Pulp.


OH damn they would be great to see! Good ole Jarvis Cocker!!
You have a pretty great list - one to be proud of.


----------



## theblackstink (Jun 28, 2005)

Bob Dylan and Willie Nelson - 6-26-05


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

teeterboy3 said:


> Oh god yes!
> They are like one of my top 3 bands all time.
> 
> Did you ever hear the album Bill Janovitz did called Lonesome Billy?
> ...


 No, I haven't heard Bill's solo record. I know of it but haven't been able to get my hands on a copy. Pretty tough to find in these parts. Of course, if I want something by Britney Spears I cat get that sort of garbage pretty much anywhere. 

The Killers show at the Amphitheatre here was excellent. i wasn't sure how well they would do live but they pulled it off. Sucks that you were pre-empted by Bob Newhart when in Vegas. That's their hometown, I'm sure that show would've kicked.

If you like Buffalo Tom you should check out dada if you haven't already. Their stuff is not easy to find around here anymore but it's well worth the search. They haven't really played Canada much (a few dates in the early 90s but nothing really since) but if they ever get up to Chicago or anything as close I'll be heading out to see them. They're taper-friendly too so there are quite a few copies of shows floating around but the studio versions of their stuff are must-haves. really, really good band.

Jerry


----------



## canuck1975 (Dec 7, 2003)

Uh, this year I can remember... sorta:

Madonna
Garbage
Erasure
Aimee Mann (well, that's in a few weeks)


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

John Lee Hooker
Dr. John. In a small club so was a highlight of seeing a performer live.
Ornette Coleman
Miles Davis


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

My list might be a bit long, and I'll list what I can remember, and in no particular order.
James @ Ontario Place Forum (best outdoor venue ever)
U2 @ the Ex
Depeche Mode 2X @ skydome
Edgefest with Blur, Elastica, Neds Atomic Dustbin and a Canadian band that doesn't matter @ the poor excuse for venue at Ontario Place.
Pulp @ Massy Hall
New Order with 808 State, and Sunscream @ Wonderland

...and these are at smaller venues in around Toronto, too much to list
Bjork
Lush x2, once with Weezer opening
Gene
Blur x5, once at the Lyric in Waterloo/Kitchiner
Radiohead @ Varsity Arena
Belle & Sebastian 2x
Supergrass 3x
Primal Scream
Menswear
The Beautiful South 2x
The ARcade Fire
The Blue Tones
Morrissey 2x once at Hamilton Place, and the other @ Hummingbird
The Specials
Dodgy
Saint Etienne 3x
Bis
Cibo Matto
The Cardigans 3x
Longpigs
Travis
Oasis
Rilo Kiley 4x, once in San Francisco
Ivy
lisa loeb
Ocean colour Scene
Suede
Teenage Fanclub
Lolapalooza '92, and '93
and I'm sure a whole lot more that I don't remember. During the mid ninties I use to go to at least one show almost every week, so that's a lot to remember.

vince


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> My list might be a bit long, and I'll list what I can remember, and in no particular order


James is another I'd love to see as well as Gene.
And Menswear I did and thought they were awesome - small venue; great show.

If I saw the Cardigans I would want to makeout with Nina.

And OMG I totally forgot I saw The Specials… best part about that was it was free for me - I knew the club owner - and it was at a RAWK bar!!!!

And one of my proudest concerts was seeing Radiohead and Drugstore at a small bar here in London called, Call The Office. Was almost like sitting on the edge of the stage watching Ben Folds at the Shelter in Detroit.

Cool shows you've been to.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Ena, the last two on your list I would love to have seen. I guess coleman is still alive but does he still tour?


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

*madonna* - skydome
*me, mom, and morgantaler *- trasheteria, guelph
*ned's atomic dustbin* - concert hall
*me, mom, and morgantaler* - lee's palace
*grapes of wrath* - concert hall
*me, mom, and morgantaler* - hangar, u of t
*nitzer ebb* - phoenix
*rolling stones w/tragically hip* - werchter, belgium (best live show ever!)
*54-40* - whistler
*skydiggers* - phoenix (w/gord downie!), mel lastman square, other venues
*king apparatus *- el mocambo
*blue rodeo w/great big sea* - maple leaf gardens
*sting w/sarah mclachlan* - amphitheatre
*love and rockets* - lee's palace
*tony bennett *- roy thompson hall
*great big sea* - opera house, orillia
*chumbawumba* - opera house, toronto
*david bowie *- air canada centre (second best live show ever!)

*best show i never saw *- peter gabriel, james, and others at the womad festival, which was cancelled at the last minute due to ??? three months after i bought the tix.

that's just off the top of my head, probably in that order. there's more, just can't remember them all in my old age.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

In no particular order

Def Leppard
Guns N Roses
Metallica
Nirvana
David Bowie
Bon Jovi
AC/DC
The Smashing Pumpkins
No Doubt
Scorpions
Ozzy Osbourne

Laterz


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

miguelsanchez said:


> *grapes of wrath*


Did you ever see Ginger?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

K_OS said:


> Def Leppard


Did you see them with 10 arms or 9?


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

no, after grapes broke up, ginger just didn't do it for me. was that the band they formed with their wives? i remember the grapes' ladies formed a band that opened for them but i can't recall their name.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

miguelsanchez said:


> no, after grapes broke up, ginger just didn't do it for me. was that the band they formed with their wives? i remember the grapes' ladies formed a band that opened for them but i can't recall their name.


Lava Hay...I loved them!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Did you ever see Ginger?


I saw Ginger...I thought they were okay but I missed Kevin Kane. He was a great songwriter and most excellent guitarist. Good performer too.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm sure there are lots more that I'm forgetting, but here goes...

In no particular order whatsoever...
Jellyfish
Posies
Skydiggers
Andrew Cash
Grapes of Wrath
Lava Hay
5440
Tom Waits
Bjork
Hawksley Workman
Pixies
Spirit of the West
Me Mom & Morgentaler
Bran Van 3000
Arcade Fire
Spookey Ruben
Doughboys
Crowded House
Gandharvas
King Cobb Steelie
Sloan
Jr. Gone Wild
Inbreds/Mike O'Neill
Feist
By Divine Right
The Odds
Ron Sexsmith
Rheostatics


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Lava Hay...I loved them!


yes! that's it!

mrs. furley, you're a morgantaler fan? that's awesome! most people i speak to have never heard of them.

oh and since we're on the subject of ska, i guess i should add king apparatus to my list - at the el mo.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

miguelsanchez said:


> yes! that's it!
> 
> mrs. furley, you're a morgantaler fan? that's awesome! most people i speak to have never heard of them.
> 
> oh and since we're on the subject of ska, i guess i should add king apparatus to my list - at the el mo.


Oh yes, I can add King Apparatus to mine as well! They were really fun.
Saw Me Mom & Morgentaler many times and had a blast at every show. And it was interesting to learn that Gus produced the Stills' album...I think he did a great job on that.


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I can add King Apparatus to my list as well, saw them a few years ago at Lee's Palace.
I would have to say Ska show are the best, and most fun to go, since nobody stands around at these things. Did anybody go to any of the ARA (Anti Racist Action) shows that used to go on at the Elmo?

vicne


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Beach Boys (Kelowna)
Weird Al Yankovich (Kelowna)
Bush (With Veruca Salt, Calgary)
Snoop Dogg x 2 (Both time he sucked, Calgary)
Various Artists - Alberta's Own Rock Weekend, this years is this weekend! (Donalda, this year changed)
The Rascalz (Calgary)
Avril Lavigne (With GOB and Swollen Members, took my little COusin for her Birthday - Calgary)
K-Os (Calgary)


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Oh man… where do I start. I can’t seem to find my collection of ticket stubs, but here is what I can remember (in no particular order)

*Small(er) Venue Shows 
(Mostly St. Andrews Hall/The Shelter in Detroit and various places in Toronto):*
Smog
Archers of Loaf
Blonde Redhead
Built to Spill
Clutch
Cub
Dinosaur Jr
Erics Trip
The Flaming Lips
The Four Carnation
Fugazi
Girls Against Boys
Guided By Voices
Helmet
Medeski Martin & Wood
Monster Magnet
Morphine
Mudhoney
Papa M
Pavement
Pearl Jam
Pixies
PJ Harvey
Polvo
Red Red Meat
The Rollins Band
Quicksand
Seam
Seaweed
Sebadoh
Sianspheric
Sloan
Slowdive
Smashing Pumpkins
Sonic Youth
Spirtitulized
Stereolab
The Superfriendz
Swervedriver
TeenBeat Circus Tour (Air Miami, Blast Off Country Style, Tuscadero, etc.)
Tortoise
Treble Charger
Versus
Weezer
Will Oldham (Palace Brothers/Music)
Yo La Tengo


*Big(er) Venue Shows 
(Mostly a long, long time ago in galaxy far, far away):*
Alice in Chains
Biohazard
The Cult
Danzig
Depeche Mode
Fishbone
GWAR
Lollapalooza (various years)
Metallica
Megadeath
Ministry
Pantera
Porno for Pyros
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Rush
Slayer
Soundgarden
Tool
The Tragically Hip *
U2 *
White Zombie
(* Within the last ten years)

*With the Wife:*
Ani DiFranco
Norah Jones


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Lava Hay...I loved them!


You beat me to it, and yes they are great.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I'm sure there are lots more that I'm forgetting, but here goes...


Holy **** Jellyfish!
Okay we'll pass over the selling of Buffalo Tom and hold you in permo cool status for seeing them before they split up.

I told you, you have great taste in music, right?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

yo_paully said:


> (Mostly St. Andrews Hall/The Shelter in Detroit and various places in Toronto)


I am thinking you and I may have been a lot of the same shows at St. Andrews / Shelter / State Theater…

And Slayer? Nice!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I saw Ginger...I thought they were okay but I missed Kevin Kane. He was a great songwriter and most excellent guitarist. Good performer too.


They were definitely no Grapes… but still I quite liked them.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

MacDaddy said:


> Bush (With Veruca Salt, Calgary)


Veruca Salt… I got to interview them when I saw them. Those girls are smartie pants and quite funny. Pretty sad they were amazed that I knew where their name came from (it was their first tour when they hit it big and a lot of the college press asked who the name was).


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Holy **** Jellyfish!
> Okay we'll pass over the selling of Buffalo Tom and hold you in permo cool status for seeing them before they split up.
> 
> I told you, you have great taste in music, right?


Ha! Well thanks! Coming from you, that is a lovely compliment.

The show was one of the best I've ever seen!!! They did all the stuff from their first album (their second wasn't out yet) and also covered You Can Go Your Own Way and Jet...very cool. My friend and I (16 or 17 year old star-struck groupies that we were) got to meet them and they were sooo nice to us! Really super-nice guys, all of them.

Now I'm feeling all happy thinking about it!   

I'm currently contemplating investing in their $100 box set...I think I probably will get it.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> They were definitely no Grapes… but still I quite liked them.


Yeah, it was pretty good. There were definitely a few songs that I really liked of theirs.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Veruca Salt… I got to interview them when I saw them. Those girls are smartie pants and quite funny. Pretty sad they were amazed that I knew where their name came from (it was their first tour when they hit it big and a lot of the college press asked who the name was).


That dark-haired girl played a mean guitar!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I am thinking you and I may have been a lot of the same shows at St. Andrews / Shelter / State Theater…
> 
> And Slayer? Nice!


teeterboy3:

Yeah, I grew up in Windsor. Nice access to some really great shows in Detroit... I still think that St. Andrews/The Shelter is probably one of the best places to see a band. Odds are we probably did attend many of the same shows - I spent many, many evenings there. I gotta find my ticket stubs!


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

teeterboy3 said:


> Did you see them with 10 arms or 9?


when I saw them they had 9 arms, the 1st time I saw them they were on there Hysteria tour and 2nd was on the Adrenalise tour. I like Def Leppard but they are a better studio band then a live band.

Laterz


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

K_OS said:


> when I saw them they had 9 arms, the 1st time I saw them they were on there Hysteria tour and 2nd was on the Adrenalise tour. I like Def Leppard but they are a better studio band then a live band.
> 
> Laterz


I think they were better as a 10-armed band… Pyromania was an insanely great album. Anything thereafter to me was… not so great.

But like Rollins said - Love or hate the band at least they saved a place for Rick Allen and regardless of sucking  kept the band together even after when they could have just gotten a new drummer with two arms. That's friendship.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

yo_paully said:


> teeterboy3:
> 
> Yeah, I grew up in Windsor. Nice access to some really great shows in Detroit... I still think that St. Andrews/The Shelter is probably one of the best places to see a band. Odds are we probably did attend many of the same shows - I spent many, many evenings there. I gotta find my ticket stubs!


 I saw Ben Folds and Charlatans UK in the Shelter. I sat on the edge of the stage er raiser for Ben Folds. Dude I could have played chopsticks with Ben… That venue is one of my all time faves.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> That dark-haired girl played a mean guitar!


After she learned it! 
They joked with me about how most of their first shows, not even a year beofre that album broke, they were still learning their intstruments. And the only one who knew how to play was her brother, the drummer. And I always thought that brownish darkish haired girl was the cuter of the too.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Yeah, it was pretty good. There were definitely a few songs that I really liked of theirs.


I have a two CD compilation from Netwerk records that I got called "Slowbrew/Percolator" that had this band called Ginger on it - a couple of their songs on it… and I thought they sounded a lot like Grapes of Wrath. Then I read the liner notes


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I think they were better as a 10-armed band… Pyromania was an insanely great album. Anything thereafter to me was… not so great.
> 
> But like Rollins said - Love or hate the band at least they saved a place for Rick Allen and regardless of sucking  kept the band together even after when they could have just gotten a new drummer with two arms. That's friendship.


Photograph was such a great song.
Remember the video (was it for Foolin'?) with the tight white pants...? Ew!

I never much liked them after Pyromania but was amazed at how Rick Allen carried on drumming.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I have a two CD compilation from Netwerk records that I got called "Slowbrew/Percolator" that had this band called Ginger on it - a couple of their songs on it… and I thought they sounded a lot like Grapes of Wrath. Then I read the liner notes


Yes, there's a song called Solid Ground on Percolator that I really love. Actually, that's a great compilation. Nettwerk was so cool in the 90's!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

When is the Ben Folds/Rufus Concert?
I heard the new Ben Folds last night - sounds good - a lot like his other stuff. He seems like such a nice fellah.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I'm currently contemplating investing in their $100 box set...I think I probably will get it.


And if you do… I may need to back it up for you off-site you know, in case your house explodes… oops I didn't say that.

I have a great version of The Ghost at Number One that is live at a radio station that my brother, who is the reason I even know who they are, gave to me… to store off-site of course.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> And if you do… I may need to back it up for you off-site you know, in case your house explodes… oops I didn't say that.
> 
> I have a great version of The Ghost at Number One that is live at a radio station that my brother, who is the reason I even know who they are, gave to me… to store off-site of course.


Ha ha. I think we could work that out!
Damn, Ghost at Number One was an awesome song! Why couldn't they have stuck around for at least one more album??


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> When is the Ben Folds/Rufus Concert?
> I heard the new Ben Folds last night - sounds good - a lot like his other stuff. He seems like such a nice fellah.


August 9, Kool Haus - see you there 
Ben Folds is great live - though I saw him the very first tour with the band.

Ben Lee who is opening is this Aussie kid, well not a kid now, that got signed to the Beastie Boys label, Grand Royale back when he was 14 and made this great little lo-fi pop album with a happy snappy song called Pop Queen that I loved. I am interested in seeing him all growed up.

Rufus alone is worth the price of admission. But the other two… Oh Em Gee!

P.S. I want to change my user name to Stanley Roper since you and I are having all the back and forth…


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3, we might be twins, separated at birth...
It could happen.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Yes, there's a song called Solid Ground on Percolator that I really love. Actually, that's a great compilation. Nettwerk was so cool in the 90's!


They still are now. I love me my Delerium!
I got my Ginger tee shirt at a Nettwerk garage sale they had at a Mystery Machine show.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> teeterboy3, we might be twins, separated at birth...
> It could happen.


Well it wouldn't shock me that I am part female what with my love of shopping, decorating and shoes!! HAHAHAHAHA!

Thankfully I play hockey and swear a lot to counter it all out.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Photograph was such a great song.
> Remember the video (was it for Foolin'?) with the tight white pants...? Ew!
> 
> I never much liked them after Pyromania but was amazed at how Rick Allen carried on drumming.


Those pants rivaled Mike Reno's red leather arse pants from the Get Lucky cover!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> August 9, Kool Haus - see you there
> Ben Folds is great live - though I saw him the very first tour with the band.
> 
> Ben Lee who is opening is this Aussie kid, well not a kid now, that got signed to the Beastie Boys label, Grand Royale back when he was 14 and made this great little lo-fi pop album with a happy snappy song called Pop Queen that I loved. I am interested in seeing him all growed up.
> ...


Good plan on the user name change! See what Helen says.

I liked the song Away with the Pixies that Ben Lee did but I never heard much about him after that. He was a cute kid though - kinda awkward and goofy.

Rufus will be good - I think his live show has improved since he got himself all cleaned up...so I've heard anyway. He sure does look better these days.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Well it wouldn't shock me that I am part female what with my love of shopping, decorating and shoes!! HAHAHAHAHA!
> 
> Thankfully I play hockey and swear a lot to counter it all out.


I swear like a sailor!! You see...?


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Rufus will be good - I think his live show has improved since he got himself all cleaned up...so I've heard anyway. He sure does look better these days.


Thankfully I have only seen him with his current vices: vanity and story telling. And some times red wine. But he has to be one of the best perfomers I've seen for the stuff between the songs. He tells these absolutely hilarious asides about anything and everything, rather than just getting up there and gazing at his shoes.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Carex said:


> iMatt, what was the deal with Oasis? I have some of their music, but can't really get into it except for the hits. Every song sounds like they think they are at Wembly playing with a full orchestra or something. PerhapsI am missing something?


No, I think you pretty much nailed it. With very few exceptions (Wonderwall), the Gallaghers are poor songwriters and mediocre players whose main talent appears to be in rehashing great bands' riffs and hooks. Plus Liam G.'s public persona has always been all about loutish rebellion-for-rebellion's sake (from the back seat of a limo). Oh, and that voice: give me nails-on-chalkboard over that any day. When I saw them, Liam had just rejoined the band after a big snit and his whole stage presence just dripped with arrogant "yeah baby, I'm a staaaaar" attitude. Blech.

Sorry, Oasis fans, I don't think any less of you as people (in fact, you were really nice people at that show), but I think you are deeply misguided. 

If you want to hear some working-class English lads (including a pair of brawling brothers) make some rock 'n' roll, pick up anything the Kinks did before around 1972.



> Would have killed to see the Clash but I wasn't really out of the house when they were big.


They were OK when I saw them, but it was a fairly short set in a massive stadium and it was still daylight. The Who came on at sundown. I'd have loved to have seen the Clash headlining in a smaller venue...and I missed several opportunities.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> I swear like a sailor!! You see...?


yo yo yo check this. when is your birthday? 

And if I ever get off my butt one day I am going to make that tee-shirt I have always wanted to, that would say, "*Swearing is fun*" or "*Swearing may make me sound dumb, but DAMN if it ain't fun!*"


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iMatt said:


> Sorry, Oasis fans…


I liked Oasis better the first time around when they were called The Beatles


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I liked Oasis better the first time around when they were called The Beatles


hahahahaha!!!
I agree. 

I also agree with iMatt about Oasis...the band isn't so good but the fans are generally very nice people.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> yo yo yo check this. when is your birthday?
> 
> And if I ever get off my butt one day I am going to make that tee-shirt I have always wanted to, that would say, "*Swearing is fun*" or "*Swearing may make me sound dumb, but DAMN if it ain't fun!*"


My birthday is September 7...






Just kidding...I checked your profile! I'm actually a winter baby and born a couple years later. Too bad - I always wanted a twin.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Mrs. Furley said:


> My birthday is September 7...
> 
> Just kidding...I checked your profile! I'm actually a winter baby and born a couple years later. Too bad - I always wanted a twin.


Bwaaahahahahaha. Mom always said she didn't feel quite right for a long time after I was borndid. But then she said like a couple years later, one winter… it all went away


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

CN said:


> iMatt, I am so jealous! I would have loved to be able to see The Who live (sadly, the concert you speak of occured about 5 years before I was born ). I don't know what it is, but I really love their music!


A great band, to be sure...at least once upon a time. I didn't catch their whole Live 8 performance, but Roger Daltrey looks very worn. Pete Townshend not so much, but he's looked quite old for a long time. Still, if you don't mind the current incarnation, you may still get a chance to catch the latest leg of the Farewell Tour That Never Ends. Better yet, check out movies like The Kids Are All Right, which if I remember had some good concert clips.


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Bwaaahahahahaha. Mom always said she didn't feel quite right for a long time after I was borndid. But then she said like a couple years later, one winter… it all went away


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

iMatt said:


> A great band, to be sure...at least once upon a time. I didn't catch their whole Live 8 performance, but Roger Daltrey looks very worn. Pete Townshend not so much, but he's looked quite old for a long time. Still, if you don't mind the current incarnation, you may still get a chance to catch the latest leg of the Farewell Tour That Never Ends. Better yet, check out movies like The Kids Are All Right, which if I remember had some good concert clips.


Yeah, poor Roger is looking rough. I saw a bit of their Live 8 performance and it was okay but I thought the Sept 11 one was much better and more energetic.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

Uhm, apparently I just saw Aaron Pritchett at Stampede, but I can't remember a damn thing about it.

In my defence, I *A)*was plastered and *B)* had a stunningly gorgeous blonde grinding all over me.

Seeing David Lee Roth for free tonight... good times!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

talonracer said:


> Uhm, apparently I just saw Aaron Pritchett at Stampede, but I can't remember a damn thing about it.
> 
> In my defence, I *A)*was plastered and *B)* had a stunningly gorgeous blonde grinding all over me.
> 
> Seeing David Lee Roth for free tonight... good times!


Just so long as "_a stunningly gorgeous blonde_" and "_David Lee Roth_" aren't one in the same


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

lol! No, trust me.. this *girl* was damn stunning.

Don't think there's enough alcohol in the world to make DLR look good to me. Especially now that he's what, 60??


----------



## scootsandludes (Nov 28, 2003)

I'm barely an Oasis fan, just cause I saw them doesn't make it so (hey my friends were going and I said "why not?"). But if you never heard any of their b-sides, you should give them a go. There amazing, way better then the album tracks. All my music snob friends would also agree that the b-sides blew all the singles and album tracks away.

vince


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

No particular order, It's all a blur. (most of these were in the 90s) geez I'm getting old  

Pixies (The Commodore x3, Opened for U2 Pacific Colisieum)
Blur (86th Street)
Primal Scream (The Commodore)
My Bloody Valentine (The Commodore)
Charlatans UK (The Commodore)
Chapterhouse (The Commodore)
PJ Harvey (The Commodore)
Sundays (The Commodore)
Nirvana (The Commodore '91, The Forum)
Smashing Pumpkins (86th Street, Lollapalooza)
The Music (The Commodore x2)
Ben Harper (Plaza of Nations)
Jack Johnson (Plaza of Nations)
Morphine (The Commodore)
Ani Difranco (East Van Cultural Centre)
Bob Wiseman (East Van Cultural Centre)
Blue Rodeo (Stein Valley Festival)
Gordon Lightfoot (Stein Valley Festival)
Spirit of the West (Commodore x2)
Prince (Lovesexy Tour)
David Bowie (Pacific Colisieum)
Sinead O'Connor (Pacific Colisieum)
Mazzy Starr (Town Pump)
Pale Saints (Town Pump)
Curve (Town Pump)
Cocteau Twins (Orpheum)
Lush (The Commodore)
Pink Floyd (BC Place-1994 sans Roger Waters)
The Cure (Pacific Coliseium)
The Cranes (Opened for The Cure Pacific Coliseium)
The Cult (Pacific Coliseium)
Beastie Boys (PNE, The Commodore)
Sonic Youth (PNE)
Depeche Mode (Pacific Colisieium)
U2 (Achtung Baby Tour-Pacific Colisieium)


There's more... I will edit this at a later date since I too kept most of my ticket stubs (need to dig 'em out)


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

talonracer said:


> lol! No, trust me.. this *girl* was damn stunning.
> 
> Don't think there's enough alcohol in the world to make DLR look good to me. Especially now that he's what, 60??


Did you ever see DLR when he was on Sopranos?
Holy falling out of the old tree and hitting every branch on the way down, Batman!


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

scootsandludes said:


> I'm barely an Oasis fan, just cause I saw them doesn't make it so (hey my friends were going and I said "why not?"). But if you never heard any of their b-sides, you should give them a go. There amazing, way better then the album tracks. All my music snob friends would also agree that the b-sides blew all the singles and album tracks away.
> 
> vince


You are right - their B sides are by far better.
But the same can be said for Blur.

But all the same I don't begrudge you at all for having seen them or liking them. I won't even go so far as saying I hate them. I just tired of them in a hurry.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

agent4321 said:


> No particular order, It's all a blur. (most of these were in the 90s) geez I'm getting old
> 
> Pixies (The Commodore x3, Opened for U2 Pacific Colisieum)
> Blur (86th Street)
> ...


Impressive. *breathes* Most Impressive!
Dude Morphine. I love them.
And Mazzy Star… I bet that show was alright.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Dude Morphine. I love them.
> And Mazzy Star… I bet that show was alright.


Ya Morphine is by far one of the best bands ever. I've been listening to a lot of there albums lately and missing the late Mark Sandman. That show and the Mazzy show are mos def in my top 10 concerts. Hope Sandoval was mesmermizing in person


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

agent4321 said:


> Ya Morphine is by far one of the best bands ever. I've been listening to a lot of there albums lately and missing the late Mark Sandman. That show and the Mazzy show are mos def in my top 10 concerts. Hope Sandoval was mesmermizing in person


Honey White is one of my fave ditties. That is a great album too.

For years Mazzy Star… the album with Fade into you on it was my _night time listen to and think about the day drifting off to sleep_ album.


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

oh man! david lee roth was awesome last night!!

Stampede is killin me!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

agent4321 said:


> Ya Morphine is by far one of the best bands ever. I've been listening to a lot of there albums lately and missing the late Mark Sandman.


I agree with your comment about Morphine. They are probably one of the best bands that I've seen live. Mark Sandman had incredible stage presence. I was lucky enough to actually be at the show at St. Andrews that was recorded and released as "Bootleg: Detroit" - mixed and edited by Mark Sandman just before he passed away.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Been to many concerts in my time and can't remember a lot of the dates and venues, but some faves:

The Doors (1st appearance live in TO), 1968 at the Coliseum 
Led Zepplin (1st appearance live in TO, 1969? at the Rock Pile (Formerly Club 888, Masonic Temple (Yonge & Davenport)
Ian & Sylvia in their heyday
Gord Lightfoot in his heyday
The Band
Rush, with 3 of four current members, before they were Rush, at a high school dance at Leaside High School in TO
CSNY at Varsity Stadium
Leon Bibb
Neil Young & Crazy Horse
Pink Floyd -2nd time in TO
Moody Blues several times
PM & Wings
Stones, 1971 at MLG in TO
Springsteen!!! several times
Supertramp, Exhibition Place
All Ontario concerts by Pearl Jam

Wish I had seen:

Grateful Dead
Who
Beatles
ELP
Dylan


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Honey White is one of my fave ditties. That is a great album too.
> 
> For years Mazzy Star… the album with Fade into you on it was my _night time listen to and think about the day drifting off to sleep_ album.


Fade Into You...it's such a simple song but so amazing - it just give you a good feeling when it starts up. Never much liked their second album, but maybe I should dig it out and give it another listen.

The only Morphine album I really know is Cure For Pain - what a cool sound they had! Did you know that Mark Sandman (how great a last name is that?) guests on a Tanya Donelly song called Moonbeam Monkey? I believe it was one of the last things he did before he passed away.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Mrs. Furley said:


> The only Morphine album I really know is Cure For Pain - what a cool sound they had! Did you know that Mark Sandman (how great a last name is that?) guests on a Tanya Donelly song called Moonbeam Monkey? I believe it was one of the last things he did before he passed away.


I didn't know that Mark Sandman did a song with Tanya Donelly - cool. If you like Cure For Pain, check out The Night (<a href=http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=3445179>iTMS</a>), it was the last studio release by Morphine. It's a great album, it really holds true to it's name. Warning: It is very addictive.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

*Sandbox*

Has anyone heard this yet? Sandbox - Mark Sandman Boxset it got released back in Dec. 2004 and have yet to pick it up just wondering if any Morphine fans have heard any tracks? I think I may have to pick this up in the very near future.


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Melonie said:


> Been to many concerts in my time and can't remember a lot of the dates and venues, but some faves:
> 
> The Doors (1st appearance live in TO), 1968 at the Coliseum
> Led Zepplin (1st appearance live in TO, 1969? at the Rock Pile (Formerly Club 888, Masonic Temple (Yonge & Davenport)


I am very jealous that you got to see the Doors and Zeppelin. This was a few years before I was born.  
I was just thinking a few days ago about bands I wish I had seen and these 2 were definitely ones that popped into my head.


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey, don't sweat it agent4321! I am jealous that Dr. G actually went to Woodstock, whereas all I can say is that I wanted to go to Woodstock, but never got it together....

I was so wasted for most of the 60's and 70's concerts that I can't remember them all too well, however I can tell you that Morrison was piss drunk (what's new) but Kreiger was simply amazing. I snuck into the Zepplin concert (sneaking into concerts used to be relatively simple back "in the old days"). My sister said "hey, let's go see if we can get into the Rock Pile to see this new band". I said "who are they", and she said "I never heard of them, they're new, but Jimmy Page is in the band". So we bused down to the venue and found some friends in the lineup to get in. They agreed to drop us their ticket stubs from an upstairs window once they got in. It was that simple in those days. I'll never forget the moment Page pulled out the violin bow and started wailing away on his guitar. That's when the place went crazy. Their first album was released the next week, and the whole concert was simply playing every song from that album, in order I believe. But don't quote me on it!

Mel



agent4321 said:


> I am very jealous that you got to see the Doors and Zeppelin. This was a few years before I was born.
> I was just thinking a few days ago about bands I wish I had seen and these 2 were definitely ones that popped into my head.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Hey, don't sweat it agent4321! I am jealous that Dr. G actually went to Woodstock, whereas all I can say is that I wanted to go to Woodstock, but never got it together....
> 
> I was so wasted for most of the 60's and 70's concerts that I can't remember them all too well, however I can tell you that Morrison was piss drunk (what's new) but Kreiger was simply amazing. I snuck into the Zepplin concert (sneaking into concerts used to be relatively simple back "in the old days"). My sister said "hey, let's go see if we can get into the Rock Pile to see this new band". I said "who are they", and she said "I never heard of them, they're new, but Jimmy Page is in the band". So we bused down to the venue and found some friends in the lineup to get in. They agreed to drop us their ticket stubs from an upstairs window once they got in. It was that simple in those days. I'll never forget the moment Page pulled out the violin bow and started wailing away on his guitar. That's when the place went crazy. Their first album was released the next week, and the whole concert was simply playing every song from that album, in order I believe. But don't quote me on it!
> 
> Mel



I was a little young for Woodstock... only 15 but it would have been great!

Dr G. do you remember seeing Johnny Winter at Woodstock?

There was an earlier thread on this and I've just taken my previous post and added to it below. I'm finding as I reconnect with long lost friends that some of those concerts are starting to come back... but It's tough to remember them all because at many shows you'd see 5 or 6 bands



The early days:

McKenna Mendelson Mainline, Teagarden & Van Winkle, Jimmy ? ('large' white blues guy, big beard, dressed in denim from head to toe) anyone know who this guy was? - St Lawrence Market North '70 or '71

Lighthouse - Oakville Trafalgar High School caffeteria! - LOUD!!! '70

Perth County Conspiracy (Cedric Smith) - small Stratford coffee house - '70

Johnny Winter (w/ Edgar, "Uncle" John Turner & Tommy Shannon) at Massey Hall late '69 or very early '70 (before he played Woodstock)
Johnny Winter (MLG) '73
Johnny Winter Phoenix Club Feb '04
Dr. John, April Wine, Mashmakhan, Whisky Howl, Crowbar CNE Bandshell '70
Dr. john Molson Amp. '04
Gentle Giant, Wishbone Ash & Genesis (MLG)
Al Green, Buddy Miles, J. Giles band (MLG) - '71 or '72
Jethro Tull - Aqualung tour (MLG)
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick tour (MLG)
Humble Pie - MLG
Slade - MLG
James Gang w/ Joe Walsh - MLG
Rory Gallagher at The Colonial Tavern - '73?
Rory Gallagher at the Orpheum (Kitchener) - '74
Mashmakhan, Sly & Family Stone (only a half hour late!), The Band, Shuggy Otis, Edgar Winter, & others at CNE stadium - '72?

Frank Zappa, (Tom Waites opened!!!) at Massey Hall '72? 
Leon Russell at Varsity Stadium Aug. '73 - I still have the t-shirt!
Leon Russell at the Big Bop Apr '05
Todd Rundgren
George Harrison - Dark Horse tour (MLG)
Ravi Shankar - (MLG)
Frank Zappa at Massey Hall - w/ Jean Luc Ponty
Domenic Troiano - Jubilee Theatre Calgary
Rush - Calgary
Trimuph, Moxy - Calgary
Men at Work - Calgary
Jeff Beck w/ Jan Hammer - Calgary
Domenic Troiano - Jubilee Auditorium Calgary
Jerry Jeff Walker - Jubilee Auditorium Calgary
Jesse Colin Young - Jubilee Auditorium Calgary
Joan Armatrading U of Calgary
David Essig
Connie Kaldor
Valdy
Chris de Burg - U of Calgary
Elvis Costello and the Attractions, Teenage Head - Jubilee Auditorium Calgary
Jesse Winchester at (Church & Wellesley pub) Town Pump?
John Prine twice at Mariposa
Utah Phillips
Garnet Rogers
Bobby Watt
Bob Wiseman
Loreena McKennitt
Robin Williamson - from Pentangle
Bert Jansch - from Pentangle 
Daniel Lanois

Jazz/Blues:

Rosevelt Sykes - Mount Royal College Calgary
Sonny Terry & Brownie McGee - Mount Royal College Calgary
Pinetop Perkins - Saskatoon - Foxy?
Howlin Wolf - El Mocombo
Willie Dixon - Le Coq d'or Tavern Toronto
Taj Mahall
John Hammond 
Dave Wilcox
Colin James
Colin Linden
Jeff Healey
Ed Bichert
Count Basie & his band - Hamilton '70
Ella Fitzgerald, Joe Pass - Calgary
Downchild BB - numerous times
Charles Mingus at (Church & Wellesley pub) Town Pump?
B B King
Elvin Bishop
Shemekia Copeland


I never did manage to sneak into any shows but I did record a few (for personal use only) and did get caught with a recorder by the promoter Martin Onrott - Zappa show at Massey Hall - 'Just Another Band From LA' tour  

In those days the recorders were the size of a shoebox....  concealment was tough  


Would have liked to have seen Led Zep, Janis and Jimi, Muddy Waters and Sonny Boy Williamson, Miles, Chet and Dizzy...

...to name but a few


Cheers!


----------



## _Outcast_ (Oct 17, 2003)

Greenman said:


> The early days:
> 
> McKenna Mendelson Mainline, Teagarden & Van Winkle, Jimmy ? ('large' white blues guy, big beard, dressed in denim from head to toe) anyone know who this guy was? - St Lawrence Market North '70 or '71


 Was that Big Jim Eaves? Although it was slightly before my time I remember seeing a piece on him on television in the early 80s. Did a quick search now at it appears that he has since passed away.

Jerry


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Melonie said:


> I'll never forget the moment Page pulled out the violin bow and started wailing away on his guitar.


Gotta love Kashmir!


----------



## Mrs. Furley (Sep 1, 2004)

Greenman said:


> Frank Zappa, (Tom Waites opened!!!) at Massey Hall '72?


Wow...that must have been a most entertaining and interesting show!!


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

_Outcast_ said:


> Was that Big Jim Eaves? Although it was slightly before my time I remember seeing a piece on him on television in the early 80s. Did a quick search now at it appears that he has since passed away.
> 
> Jerry



Thanks Jerry!

I'm pretty sure it was Jim Eaves.... it certainly looks like him from the 'rememberance' site pict. Of course he would have been only 26 or 27 then... just a young pup. I remember him playing slide.... it was probably the first time I'd seen someone play slide - other than Hawaiian guitar like I played as a kid.  Big Jim opened the show followed by Teagarden and Van Winkle then McKenna Mendelson Mainline. Now they were a pretty damned good band! 

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Melonie (Feb 10, 2005)

Indeed they were! I covet my Stink LP! (does anyone remember those flat, black vinyl frisbees?)

Mel



Greenman said:


> <snip> McKenna Mendelson Mainline. Now they were a pretty damned good band!
> 
> Cheers!
> Rob


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Mrs. Furley said:


> Wow...that must have been a most entertaining and interesting show!!



Ah yes.... that was an 'interesting' show.

Tom opened the show for Frank....as I recall he came on and sat own at the piano, cigarette dangling precariously from his mouth.... and started to play. He played a few numbers and some in the the crowd got very restless and started to boo him and make noise. We'd never heard anything like him before.... I'd never heard of him and thought hmmm he sounds like Satchmo.... only better.... I've loved his work since.

Anyway, he had some comments for the hecklers, played his set and exited to applause. 

Then Frank took the stage complete with a rubber chicken as I recall.... I really miss Frank. The world could use a few more like him.

Cheers!
Rob


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll jump in here with what I can remember and in no particular order:

Grateful Dead - 25+
Widespread Panic - 20+
Ratdog - 5+
Weir / Wasserman - 2
Phil & Friends 
Bob Dylan - 5
Allman Brothers Band - 3
moe. - 4
The Jerry Garcia Band
Bruce Cockburn - 2
Neil Young
Ben Harper - 2
Jack Johnson
Phish
Toots & the Maytals - 3
Pink Floyd - 2
The Rolling Stones
AC/DC
The Wailers
The Stranglers
The English Beat
The Specials
Third World
The Ramones - 2
Janes Addiction
Rollins Band
Siouxsie & the Banshees
Echo & the Bunnymen - 2 
Depeche Mode - 2
New Order - 3
The Church
Echo & the Bunnymen - 2
The Mission
U2
The Jesus & Mary Chain
INXS - 2
Ziggy Marley & the Melodymakers - 3
The The
The Tragically Hip - 8 
The Cult 
Lenny Kravitz - 2
David Bowie
Duran Duran
Lou Reed
The Kinks
The Smiths
54-40 - 3
Hoodoo Gurus
Living Color
Los Lobos
James Brown
Green Day - 3
Sheryl Crow
Blues Traveler - 3
Hot Tuna
The Black Crowes - 3

There may be more that I can't really remember.Here's some more that just came to me.

Steve Miller Band - 2
Traffic 
Dave Matthews Band - 2


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Ooooh I forgot I saw the Cult and Lenny Kravitz at Copps to, around the time that Lenny broke out.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I was at that show as well. I had just seen Lenny solo a month or so before at Massey Hall.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

It was a great show.
The bought with food poisoning I had later that night wasn't.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

Saw Dinosaur Jr last night - great show, but really freakin' loud, my ears are still ringing! The Meligrove Band (http://www.meligroveband.com/) opened - they were very good too.

Since it was the original line-up (Lou called them Dinosaur Jr, the first version) they played mostly early songs. There didn't appear to be much tension as they seemed to get along pretty good on stage, had some banter and joked around a little.

Oh, teeterboy3, they had the purple cow shirt for sale...


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

*U2 in Dublin*

I just returned from a 3.5 week trip in Europe which had me see U2 twice in Dublin. Both times in the crowd, no seats. Amazing experience.

First show I was right at the front (lined up all day) and had a blast and the second I was in the middle of Ireland and was really fun as well.

I don't remember how many show's I have been to. Too many to recall.

Jorge


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

yo_paully said:


> Saw Dinosaur Jr last night…


Did they do any of Lou's stuff at all?
You know it seems more and more bands are getting back together to do the O.L. (original lineup) thing. Which is much to my liking.



yo_paully said:


> Oh, teeterboy3, they had the purple cow shirt for sale...


AHHHHHH!!!! AWESOME!

I am not as much into collecting rawk shirts as I was back in the day, but somehow I don't think I could resist having that one again.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Boomcha said:


> I just returned from a 3.5 week trip in Europe which had me see U2 twice in Dublin…


I think it would be moderately okay to see them in Ireland 

Did you wear an "I love Paul Martin" tee shirt?


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> Did they do any of Lou's stuff at all?


No Lou/Sebadoh or even post-Lou in Dinosaur Jr stuff... All from the 1st three albums.


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> You know it seems more and more bands are getting back together to do the O.L. (original lineup) thing. Which is much to my liking.


Me too! It's keeping me young!  (Well, young-feeling anyway)


----------



## Boomcha (Jan 29, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> I think it would be moderately okay to see them in Ireland
> 
> Did you wear an "I love Paul Martin" tee shirt?



No, but someone from Canada (named Matt) got pulled up on stage and ended up playing a tune with the band.

Jorge


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Boomcha said:


> No, but someone from Canada (named Matt) got pulled up on stage and ended up playing a tune with the band.
> 
> Jorge


Cool!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Hauled my butt down to the Spectrum to see the Dears last night, and I'm glad I did. Such a fogey I am: it was my first concert this year. 

They seemed exhausted after two years of touring (this was the final show before a hiatus for parenthood and recording)...but all in all it was an excellent show. There's some hometown pride involved, but no matter where they're from it was great to hear and see a band playing big, ambitious, complex music, and clearly enjoying it.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

iMatt said:


> Hauled my butt down to the Spectrum to see the Dears last night, and I'm glad I did. Such a fogey I am: it was my first concert this year.


They are a band I really want to see live. For now, while they're on hiatus, I'll have to live vicariously through you.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

teeterboy3 said:


> They are a band I really want to see live. For now, while they're on hiatus, I'll have to live vicariously through you.


There's always the <a href="http://phobos.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewAlbum?playListId=74927004">live album</a>, which is very good.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Anyone here going to see the east coast music festival at harbour front?

Joel Plaskett's gunna be dere!

While I'd love to, that is the first day of my week long hiatus to georgian bay.


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Last show I went to was, Head Automatica at the Chameleon Club in Lancaster, PA. What a show that was.


----------



## Makr (Jul 21, 2005)

Last one was probably one of my friends concerts at the local Bar/hangout spot. But The real one was Great Big Sea in Victoria last summer.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Great Big Sea put on a great show. I saw them a couple of times before they hit big in a small bars. Great shows.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

.


----------



## postivevibez (Jun 25, 2005)

Kool and the Gang
Barry White
Mos Def
India Arie


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Next show I go to is Sigur Ros in September. I can't ****ing wait.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

Melonie said:


> Indeed they were! I covet my Stink LP! (does anyone remember those flat, black vinyl frisbees?)
> 
> Mel



I just picked up "Stink" on CD the other day.... haven't heard most of those tunes in years!

On sad note...

JOHN WILLIAM BALDRY - 1941 to 2005 - Long John Baldry passed away at the Vancouver General Hospital, July 21 at 10:30 pm after fighting a severe chest infection for the passed 4 months. He was surrounded by friends and loved ones and is now at peace. John Baldry will be remembered by his music and the love he generously gave to all those who came in contact with him. Our world is a lesser place without him, for John was a person that enhanced this world with his enormous presence and talent. John Baldry walks with God. - Frank Garcia


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

tikibangout said:


> Next show I go to is Sigur Ros in September. I can't ****ing wait.


Oh man I'd love to see them live!

My favourite tidbit about them is that one of the original members quit to pursue a career in graphic design.

I wonder if they are coming up to these parts…


----------

